

Wikipedia vs. the Brittish govt. on Child Pornography. - newt0311
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/12/08/wikipedia-blacklisted-child

======
ConradHex
The Inquirer is a pretty crappy news site, with a really weird spin on
everything.

